# Kidnapping samal



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

having stayed on Samal for over a week last month (since returning home to USA) i have been reading with interest about the recent kidnapping. I stayed at both Costa Marina and also Pearl Farm. Just curious where is the Holiday Resort relative to those two? Any local update rather than the watered down Int News? 

Thank you


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fuji0001 said:


> having stayed on Samal for over a week last month (since returning home to USA) i have been reading with interest about the recent kidnapping. I stayed at both Costa Marina and also Pearl Farm. Just curious where is the Holiday Resort relative to those two? Any local update rather than the watered down Int News?
> 
> Thank you


3 foreigners, Pinay abducted in South | The Manila Times Online


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fuji0001 said:


> having stayed on Samal for over a week last month (since returning home to USA) i have been reading with interest about the recent kidnapping. I stayed at both Costa Marina and also Pearl Farm. Just curious where is the Holiday Resort relative to those two? Any local update rather than the watered down Int News?
> 
> Thank you


A current local news article can be found Here. It would seem that little is actually known so far. You might want to check This Source also from time to time for updates.
Hopefully more news will be posted before long.

Main thing is that these areas are not safe no matter what anyone says or how nice the places seem to be. I'm sure the hostages would agree with that assessment--now.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm in hindsight my GF (Pinay living in USA, originally from Davao) down played the risk. But my eyes we're wide open and i asked lots of questions with the help of this forum I do hope they free the captives without harm totem or the rescuers


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

As stuff like this continues, the PI is facing a long and difficult road in order to achieve prosperity as it has for so long.

Obviously it's a terribly tragic event for the captives but also for the poor locals (the majority) trying to advance their lives. This is yet another obstacle in the way of progress and prosperity, it's widely known there are plenty of other issues impeding progress across the board.

Thoughts and prayers for the victims.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mindanao State Department Warnings*



fuji0001 said:


> Hmmm in hindsight my GF (Pinay living in USA, originally from Davao) down played the risk. But my eyes we're wide open and i asked lots of questions with the help of this forum I do hope they free the captives without harm totem or the rescuers


For sure the US state department warning for Mindanao has been there for decades, I get beat up every now and then though from expats that live in this region but these warnings are there for a reason, people get killed and what about the stories that don't get reported, many.  If it's too negative that will kill tourism so best to hide things.

Bombs are reality also, a bus was bombed and caught on video, watched that over the weekend and I remember seeing a Mall that got bombed earlier this year or late last year..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would be interested to see if the Duterte's have any influence on the outcome of this event....


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> A current local news article can be found Here. It would seem that little is actually known so far. You might want to check This Source also from time to time for updates.
> Hopefully more news will be posted before long.
> 
> Main thing is that these areas are not safe no matter what anyone says or how nice the places seem to be. I'm sure the hostages would agree with that assessment--now.


Which area's in the Philippines overall are reasonably safe for tourists? I was thinking of visiting Mati next year but that is in Davao Oriental which I understand is fraught with problem. Palawan has experienced violent activity against tourists. Fundamental question has tourism in the Phils becoming increasingly marginalized? I would hope not.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

fuji0001 said:


> Which area's in the Philippines overall are reasonably safe for tourists? I was thinking of visiting Mati next year but that is in Davao Oriental which I understand is fraught with problem. Palawan has experienced violent activity against tourists. Fundamental question has tourism in the Phils becoming increasingly marginalized? I would hope not.


Not to scare you but kidnapping can happen anywhere, including in Manila

Quite a few locals get kidnapped for things like straightforward ransom to personal grudges, and the anti kidnapped cops were involved in one time, in skimming part of the ransom money 

And local Chinese and Indians are popular targets as they are perceived to be rich. 

Play safe, Lie low, don't throw money, don't show off, don't pick fight with locals, try not to lend money and expect it back, try not to employ too many dubious characters, try not to drink with natives you don't know, and you are good to go.

Do one of the above, you maybe kidnapped even in Manila.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jon1 said:


> I would be interested to see if the Duterte's have any influence on the outcome of this event....


Duterte is in cahoots with the commies. Not so with the Abu Sayaf or other bandits, but has threatened some kidnap group, that he will unleash hell if the hostages were harmed but never followed through to catching and hanging the kidnappers once the hostages were released.

But Duterte pulled a gun and threatened to shoot the b*lls off a guy who smoked in a resto.. and made the fellow eat the cigarette.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes. 
Even Army field commanders on the ground operating around Davao are irked by Duterte's communist links. 
Now his cronies wants him to be Commander in Chief but he has "not" decided yet. 
My guts say he will run and with the current slate of presidentiables he has a chance to be the next strongman in Malacanang


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> Yes.
> Even Army field commanders on the ground operating around Davao are irked by Duterte's communist links.
> Now his cronies wants him to be Commander in Chief but he has "not" decided yet.
> My guts say he will run and with the current slate of presidentiables he has a chance to be the next strongman in Malacanang


Only in the Philippines....

And his running mate may be BBM, no comments there. ...

This election is seeing a real motley crew.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

such cynical talk on local politics, for a minute there i thought you may be referring to the slate of pseudo-candidates in the USA. We have a candidate who inherited his fortune, a retired surgeon, a failed CEO, a socialist and the wife of a former president. LOL


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

simonsays said:


> Only in the Philippines....
> 
> And his running mate may be BBM, no comments there. ...
> 
> This election is seeing a real motley crew.


And if Manny ran no one would get a look in.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> And if Manny ran no one would get a look in.


And in the meantime, Intelligent Loren Legarda says about NPA, that NPA are the most nicest people, they have no reasons to kill anybody (on another subject anyway .. ) and possibly, like Duterte, is a big fan of NPA and the atrocities they commit, including destroying public and private property, charging 'people's tax' from business and those who refuse- see their assets burnt and destroyed .. 

And, BBM, thinking the time is ripe, is openly declaring his intention to partner with Binay

Binay- a guy who is being painted as extremely corrupt by - Sen Trillanes, who himself committed mutiny, was pardoned, and now claims to be clean, along with his co-accuser, Cayetano, and guess what ? 

Cayetano was on course for demolishing Binay and now Cayetano declared his plans to run as VP, with or without a Presidential candidate - yep, the law here allows mismatches, without with Binay and Aquino wouldn't have been VP and President, as they were on opposing sides

And then the VP candidate for Mar Roxas, Leni, has been strongly attacked by a few intellectuals, for her voting for the BBL and the planned gift of billions to the BBL leaders.

And then Ms Lani says she is still not decided, and then one of LP guys says "Lani has a great appeal factor"

And then another party leader says it is open season, anybody can contest for anything they like.

The whole electoral system is built on show biz like popularity, and not based on any party like system, so, it's gonna be fun, whoever wins.

One thing is for sure, once the election finishes, the winners will temporarily forget the previous accusations and will become good friends, and will think of ways to split the Massive Revenue that Philippines is generating. 

it's all fair in love and war, and in Politics. 

Mod: I hope this is not too much of a thread creep


----------



## gottawannalive (Aug 1, 2015)

And another Bush.


----------



## leaving soon (Aug 30, 2015)

and the 2 Canadians the Norwegian, and Filipina are captive on Samul probably wondering if they will see the sun tomorrow.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

leaving soon said:


> and the 2 Canadians the Norwegian, and Filipina are captive on Samul probably wondering if they will see the sun tomorrow.


Well, not surprisingly, the Davao mayor has offered to be a replacement hostage .. And the Mayor demanded that the hostages be fed, not let to die - he has a Good Heart to demand so.

And the last news was the kidnappers sent word (dont' ask me why they can't trace it ...) that 2 million peso is the price for proof of life.

I doubt the kidnappers are gonna end the story so soon.

They are holding a few more people and the Philippines Govt has forgotten them, when the message out there was no money was there for ransom. or maybe they have been chop-chopped ..


----------



## leaving soon (Aug 30, 2015)

well it is noble of the mayor to offer himself for replacement I do not think it is very practicul. Unless he is in charge of the kidnappers the order to them of feed the prisoners does not mean much. Hopefully he can use his relationship with the men who have the real power in the area to bring this to a positive conclusion.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Victim of State Department Warnings*



leaving soon said:


> and the 2 Canadians the Norwegian, and Filipina are captive on Samul probably wondering if they will see the sun tomorrow.


I feel for anyone who is in such a dire situation but the State Department Warning's are out there, they don't want Westerner's to travel to this region, we shouldn't be there and if I'm not wrong every country's state department warning proclaims this, so ? Well it'll never happen to me but it happens over and over again.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

leaving soon said:


> well it is noble of the mayor to offer himself for replacement I do not think it is very practicul. Unless he is in charge of the kidnappers the order to them of feed the prisoners does not mean much. Hopefully he can use his relationship with the men who have the real power in the area to bring this to a positive conclusion.


Did you miss the news where the mayor openly admitted his communication with the NPA, MILF and few more bandits ? All in the name of having an inclusive society.

And he has, in the past, negotiated hostage releases ...


----------



## leaving soon (Aug 30, 2015)

I did hear the captives were being held in Barangay Silangkan Parang, Sulu by Al-Habsi Misaya. The Mayor is a very very influential man and knows many people, I do hope he can do something to end this is a good way.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

leaving soon said:


> I did hear the captives were being held in Barangay Silangkan Parang, Sulu by Al-Habsi Misaya. The Mayor is a very very influential man and knows many people, I do hope he can do something to end this is a good way.


Seems like the regular Christmas fund raising going on... as I read that an Italian had been kidnapped yesterday ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mindanao... such a safe place*



simonsays said:


> Seems like the regular Christmas fund raising going on... as I read that an Italian had been kidnapped yesterday ...


Safe spot if you have very little money or not affiliated with some sort of government agency or volunteer group? Many kidnappings never make the news, usually the Indian or Chinese nationals but occasionally they'll pull out a foreigner who's not rich, the last one I can recall was a British National and his wife had to sell her small water business to pay the ransom, he managed to get free or was released and then flown to Manila and his wife showed up but he didn't want to see her he wanted out of the Philippines.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Safe spot if you have very little money or not affiliated with some sort of government agency or volunteer group? Many kidnappings never make the news, usually the Indian or Chinese nationals but occasionally they'll pull out a foreigner who's not rich, the last one I can recall was a British National and his wife had to sell her small water business to pay the ransom, he managed to get free or was released and then flown to Manila and his wife showed up but he didn't want to see her he wanted out of the Philippines.


I know a Singaporean who was kidnapped, though he didn't have money, and ended up dead when the ransom didn't come by, didn't make it to the news

And a Malaysian, not too rich too, built a house in safe north Luzon, but still ended up getting kidnapped, and there was a quick buyer for the house, and soon he was released. Didn't make it to the news too 

yep, read about the Brit, who wanted nothing to do with his wife, though I would have given the benefit of doubt there, as there is a chance that it may have been his wife's relatives who cooked up the scheme, or the wife was innocent after all

And if you live in constant fear, you will start to get paranoid over your own shadow- says a wise man.


----------



## leaving soon (Aug 30, 2015)

Saw this in a local Canadian paper the Edmonton Sun, basically it states the kidnappers will not negotiate release until all military and police actions against them stop.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

leaving soon said:


> Saw this in a local Canadian paper the Edmonton Sun, basically it states the kidnappers will not negotiate release until all military and police actions against them stop.


Stop all military activity?

That won't happen.

And everybody except the most naive knows kidnapping is a cottage industry in that side of Philippines, thanks to rampant corruption, lack of social development, lack of proper employment And massive plundering of natural resources-and not even a minute portion of the billions and billions of peso made by the oligarchs and cronies in the extraction of valuable minerals and such never reach the poor.

This is a chronic problem.

And ASG are criminals, they have a very poor record of releasing hostages live.

And the military and some of the local politicos take a cut in the ransom so who kidding who by saying if military action stops....


----------



## leaving soon (Aug 30, 2015)

yes so true, you cannot do what the kidnappers want. They are criminals they need to be hunted and destroyed. there is lots of corruption in most aspects of Philippine society and it is not going to end tomorrow. there are also good people who love there country, police officers, army, government officials. these are not the only hostages being held and this is just another ploy to get as much as possible for the hostages.


----------



## leaving soon (Aug 30, 2015)

does anyone no who is associated with the flags in the photo?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

leaving soon said:


> View attachment 52578
> does anyone no who is associated with the flags in the photo?


The flag doesn't matter

they are all bandits, and will change their affiliation when and where it suits, so they can go about their money making projects

MILF, MNLF, BIFF, ASG, .. think of a dozen acronym !

And anybody with a bit of shabu in them can do a kidnap project and wave a flag - made in China flag - and claim to represent x, y or z organisation, and go about demanding ransom

I was once having a tagay time with a guy, who after a few rounds insisted he is one of the government militia who has been assassinating Japanese, as retribution for what the japs did during WW2, and insisted he can show me proof

While I know he is, as a lot here, living in a fantasy world, he is just a millimeter from grabbing a jap, and chopping the head off, just to show his macho image. And that kind of stuff happens, and nobody gives a bother about it .. 

Hence, one of my often repeated requests : don't drink with natives, and 2, watch out who your company is.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

simonsays said:


> The flag doesn't matter
> 
> they are all bandits, and will change their affiliation when and where it suits, so they can go about their money making projects
> 
> ...


I'm gonna stick my 2 cents worth in here for those reading the thread now and into the future.

Simonsays does not post too much too often. But anyone who reads his posts should take them to heart. He is straight to the point and without any sugar coating covering his words.
But here's the thing; he knows what he is talking about and speaks the truth without exaggeration or exception. 
I just wish we could get him to post more as there are many that think about traveling or moving here or to Singapore that could use a good, honest dose of fact and reality that just might save their lives.

Thanks again Simonsays for telling it like it really is :thumb:..


----------

